
Go to http://healthcare.gov, type a semicolon into search, wait for autocomplete - _pius
https://twitter.com/cjoh/status/402458394860462080
======
byoung2
They are populating the autocomplete with recent searches with high volume, so
it just reflects what people are typing.

------
joezydeco
This looks more like people trying random crap in the search box and the
autocompleter is just caching the last known matching queries.

Type ' and you'll see _' drop all'_ in the autocomplete list.

------
Randgalt
So awesome. healthcare.gov is the comedy routine that has fresh routines every
day.

------
niuzeta
at least they use mnemonic table names and that's a good sign.

